
Show HN: Lean Canvas generator - thry
https://leancanvas.co
======
thry
Hi everyone, I built this lean canvas as a side project to learn vue.js. I
decided it could be cool to launch it to the public, any feedback on the
generator itself, the concept or a way to monetize it would be highly
appreciated.

Thx for your time

